# Mentioning Cubing in Job Applications



## MTGjumper (Jan 10, 2012)

Do you think it's good to mention that you're a cuber in a job application? I'm currently applying for a few of jobs, and some of them specifically mention that you should have good problem solving abilities and a logical mind. (For what it's worth, I was going to, but not go on about it too much. Just looking to start a discussion really.)

Would you be less likely to mention it if you weren't relatively fast?


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jan 10, 2012)

I've mentioned it to some employers and they all seem to think I'm a genious for it. A few days ago I went to a holiday party for work, and they gave me the harder "games" to try because they thought I was much smarter (not much game description because it isn't important)

I'd mention it even if I was slow, such as 40s or so. To them, being able to solve it is amazing. It's a perk if you are fast because it makes you seem smarter.


----------



## Bapao (Jan 10, 2012)

This is probably the third itteration of this thread, but it's still a fun topic...


----------



## kinch2002 (Jan 10, 2012)

Sure, I have a few sentences about it on my CV. I can't see how it would harm any application so I'd definitely go for it given the job descriptions you've mentioned there.

Also, if you're not fast it doesn't matter too much because anything sub 2 minutes or so is really impressive to non-cubers.


----------



## Hodari (Jan 10, 2012)

MTGjumper said:


> Do you think it's good to mention that you're a cuber in a job application? I'm currently applying for a few of jobs, and some of them specifically mention that you should have good problem solving abilities and a logical mind. (For what it's worth, I was going to, but not go on about it too much. Just looking to start a discussion really.)
> 
> Would you be less likely to mention it if you weren't relatively fast?


 
It's probably worth at least a quick mention, especially on those jobs specifically looking for problem solving abilities. As for being slow...to anyone but an actual speedcuber, being able to solve it at all is probably going to be impressive. Being able to solve it in under a minute or even 10 minutes will still seem amazing to most people


----------



## Goosly (Jan 10, 2012)

MTGjumper said:


> DI'm currently applying for a few of jobs, and some of them specifically mention that you should have good problem solving abilities and a logical mind.


 
For those jobs, you surely should mention it. If they are interested (they probably will), you can show them something, if they are not, don't mention it anymore


----------



## r_517 (Jan 10, 2012)

My employer asked me at least 10 minutes on the cubing stuff and they thought I'm incredible. Even if your employer has no interest in cubing at all, it won't do any harm to you anyway


----------



## blakedacuber (Jan 10, 2012)

non cubers more often than not have no clue fast "fast" is. i mean before I could solve a cube i thought the damned things were impossible.. and that's the way a lot of people see. I threw it on my CV and on my personal statement for applying to Uni so no harm really and anyone who has read either of them always seems to ask alot of questions, and as long as you can answer noob questions about it they'll be amazed probably


----------



## Specs112 (Jan 10, 2012)

I did this. The interviewer then asked me about commutators, which caught me off guard, and I managed to mess up that question.


----------



## Bapao (Jan 10, 2012)

Specs112 said:


> I did this. The interviewer then asked me about commutators, which caught me off guard, and I managed to mess up that question.


 
Epic.


----------



## Cheese11 (Jan 10, 2012)

I would go for it. Though I have never applyed for a job, I'm almost sure they ask you about yor hobbies.


----------



## asportking (Jan 10, 2012)

I think it would be a good idea. Seeing as most people have the misconception that cubing is ridiculously hard, I bet you could convince them that you're a total genius.


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Jan 10, 2012)

On a similar note, how much should you explain if you do say? I think it would be a balancing act of impressive/smart against trying to not overwhelm them. I would say BLD would be fine, especially if you can demonstrate it. But what about MBLD and such? In any interview I'll probably mention as much as I can get away with .


----------



## Carrot (Jan 10, 2012)

bobthegiraffemonkey said:


> On a similar note, how much should you explain if you do say? I think it would be a balancing act of impressive/smart against trying to not overwhelm them. I would say BLD would be fine, especially if you can demonstrate it. But what about MBLD and such? In any interview I'll probably mention as much as I can get away with .


 
I would propably just write: I'm national champion for solving the Rubik's Cube.


----------



## timelonade (Jan 10, 2012)

I put it on my CV, it was the only reason I got an interview for my job in the summer. 
She brought a cube to the interview and I did it BLD (she didn't know about this), I did it all but DL and UB were flipped, but she was impressed enough for me to get the job.


Spoiler



Perhaps it makes a difference that the job was at a maze



I didn't meet the rest of the staff for 2 weeks and by that time I had become the mysterious "cube guy", I had a talky job and it's a good way to start conversations with people if you are having one of those days, when you are a bit short on things to talk about. 
That said, conversations usually start/end with one of those typical non-cuber statements, as did my interview.

~I said I was top 10 in the country for BLD solves which..... wasn't the truth but my PB would have been top 10 in the country. I feel like saying I am national champion would have been a bit far xD


----------



## Thompson (Jan 10, 2012)

Im waiting to get a world record before I apply for any jobs.


----------



## Carrot (Jan 10, 2012)

timelonade said:


> ~I said I was top 10 in the country for BLD solves which..... wasn't the truth but my PB would have been top 10 in the country. I feel like saying I am national champion would have been a bit far xD


 don't lie, just go to comps and do good? :3


----------



## Weston (Jan 10, 2012)

I mentioned cubing in my Stanford application.
My friend also mentioned it in his Stanford application and he got a handwritten message on his acceptance letter about cubing. He wasn't even fast. He averaged sub 20.
So it's pretty apparent that Universities think highly of cubing. I don't see why employers would be any different.


----------



## Specs112 (Jan 10, 2012)

Odder said:


> Don't lie, just go to comps and do *well*? :3


 
Fixed that for you.


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Jan 10, 2012)

Odder said:


> don't lie, just go to comps and do good? :3


 
Not necessarily easy in practice. Also, depends on who you compete against. I reckon I have enough competition here in the UK to not get UKNR for anything. (Breandan, Rob etc for speed, Daniel for BLD, I don't have a chance really  ).


----------



## Lucas Garron (Jan 10, 2012)

Weston said:


> I mentioned cubing in my Stanford application.
> My friend also mentioned it in his Stanford application and he got a handwritten message on his acceptance letter about cubing. He wasn't even fast. He averaged sub 20.



I also got a note from Rafe (I think). Is he at Stanford right now, and what's his name?


----------



## Escher (Jan 11, 2012)

I've put it in CVs before, and I put it in my personal statement for my application to University. As long as you frame it well, then it's certainly applicable. It's important to capitalise on the lack of knowledge within the public to make yourself sound like a maths genius


----------



## Dene (Jan 11, 2012)

I put it in my CV. I guess I had the added benefit of talking about how I'm an official delegate and how I brought cubing to this side of the world too, that certainly adds to the importance of things in general.


----------



## andojay (Jan 11, 2012)

I have it in my CV, even before I knew about the speed cubing community
"I can solve a Rubik's Cube"
I cube at work. and everyone knows me. Andrea and her Cubes


----------



## Goosly (Jan 11, 2012)

Sahid Velji said:


> How would you put it in there though? I'm not sure if an employer would know what is meant by "speedcubing". Maybe "competitive Rubik's cube solver"?



Under you hobby section, you could write something like:
_Speedcubing (the activity of solving a Rubik's Cube or related puzzle as quickly as possible)_
That's the 'definition' of speedcubing on wikipedia, so that should be clear enough.


----------



## Laura O (Jan 11, 2012)

I also put it in my last CV but I don't think anyone really noticed. I assume they didn't even read this section.
At least I got the job.


----------



## kirtpro (Jan 11, 2012)

reading everyone's posts was fun. i plan to mention cubing if i ever get called in for an interview
(i applied for mcdonalds, they said that they didnt currently have a position :/)

i would say "im the second fastest rubik's cube solver in australia"
(if i still remain on that position) lol


----------



## Carrot (Jan 11, 2012)

bobthegiraffemonkey said:


> Not necessarily easy in practice. Also, depends on who you compete against. I reckon I have enough competition here in the UK to not get UKNR for anything. (Breandan, Rob etc for speed, Daniel for BLD, I don't have a chance really  ).


Change nationality then.


----------



## Penguino138 (Jan 14, 2012)

Weston said:


> I mentioned cubing in my Stanford application.
> My friend also mentioned it in his Stanford application and he got a handwritten message on his acceptance letter about cubing. He wasn't even fast. He averaged sub 20.
> So it's pretty apparent that Universities think highly of cubing. I don't see why employers would be any different.


 
That's offensive! haha! I average around 25. I'm thinking about applying for a job soon since I got my driver's liscense. It seems like everyone has had good experiences mentioning cubing, so I'll have to try it when I start applying in the future.


----------



## Cheese11 (Jan 15, 2012)

Penguino138 said:


> That's offensive! haha! I average around 25. I'm thinking about applying for a job soon since I got my driver's liscense. It seems like everyone has had good experiences mentioning cubing, so I'll have to try it when I start applying in the future.


 
How do you take that offensively?


----------



## radmin (Jan 15, 2012)

The last line of my resume says:

Interests: Playing electric bass, speed-solving Rubik's Cubes.

Not all employers ask about it but the two that did both made offers. If they ask, they'll want to see a solve.


----------



## Slowpoke22 (Jan 15, 2012)

I mentioned cubing when I was interviewed to work as a copyeditor for a DoD contractor. The interviewer had me solve it a few times in front of some project managers, and I ended up getting the job.  :tu The same thing happened a few years back when I applied at Chili's, although I ultimately declined that job.


----------



## shelley (Jan 15, 2012)

It's in my resume, and interviewers have brought it up before. It's a good way to highlight problem solving ability (or organizational/management skills if you've organized competitions) for jobs that look for it - I hear tech companies love that sort of thing, though it might be out of place if you're applying for a job at McDonald's or something.

If anything, it makes you stand out as a candidate, which is usually a good thing. They'll definitely remember "the guy/girl that does the Rubik's cube".


----------



## Forte (Jan 15, 2012)

I put cubing on because I get to say "former national record holder for square-1, a rubik's cube-like puzzle that changes shapes" (!!! OMG CHANGING SHAPES MAKES IT HARDER) lolol



kirtpro said:


> i would say "im the second fastest rubik's cube solver in australia"
> (if i still remain on that position) lol


 
should probably also say like "second only to the wr holder" or something to make yourself sound extremely pro lol


----------



## conn9 (Feb 13, 2012)

As much as I want cubing to get more public interest, this is one reason why I want it to stay small. Interviewers will realise how easy it is and not be as impressed if they know about cubing.


----------



## chris410 (Feb 13, 2012)

I often interview candidates at my job and the problem you may run into is someone who is ignorant to cubing. I would not recommend discussing cubing on your resume, first and foremost you should put forth your skills in relation to the position you are applying for. Now, when it comes to the interview, you could mention cubing as a hobby however, keep in mind that someone who does not know anything about cubing may simply view it as a "toy" or "game" which depending on the position, may not gain you anything, and in some cases work against you. Again, it depends on the interviewer and position. 

Think of it this way, think of any game/hobby that you do not know anything about (or could care less about) now, if someone looking to get hired tries to impress you with their skill in that particular hobby, it would be meaningless and possibly work against you. If anything, you may want to address cubing or your hobbies as "puzzle solving" to add context and lead into a productive discussion. If you do bring it up, make sure you include the reason you cube such as mental exercise, good memory practice, problem solving, spatial awareness, etc... ie...turn it into a positive that could be used to enhance your performance when it comes to the position you seek. 

Since most here are young and lack the experience, discussing cubing and detailing the effort required to learn algorithms and practice required to bring times down could be a positive mention IF the conversation is appropriate. Again, my advice is first focus on the job and why you can do the job well then bring up cubing in the portion where hobbies/personal traits are discussed ie...what do you do for fun. 

I hope this helps!


----------



## Florian (Jul 29, 2013)

I'm currently trying to incorporate cubing in my personal statement including trying to link my modding skills to engineering


----------

